# If you think wipes are bad news



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

This will be great for business

http://flushpuppies.com/?gclid=CMOui4eVyMoCFYlafgodmZcMqw


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

LOL..money in the bank..they dont say how long they will take to dissolve in water..like a week or so....


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

you can compost them only if you go to an industrial compost site, but not in your back yard??? 
No worries after all the Are officially sanctioned by Mother Earth...


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow, they sell them in my town according to the map.

Check to see if there on facebook and give them a recommendation.

Were gonna be busy.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll just teach my dog to **** in the toilet.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

What they don't tell you, is that animal crap is NOT designed to go into your sewer line. The composition is different than human waste, and that alone can clog your lines.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Even some human crap isn't sewer compatible


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

So this wouldn't be a good idea?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just because something can be made doesn't mean it should be made


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Sure it should, something else to keep us busy just like garbage disposals, wipes, tampons, condoms(started a few fights with that one) flushable diapers, and now flushable dog poo bags and dog poo funnels for cleanouts. God bless America's irrational fear of trash cans. Keeps food on my table and my pocket book full.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I think it's more an irrational fear of smells combined with laziness. They don't want to throw **** out that will stink, and they don't want to take the bag out every time it stinks.


----------

